# to cast or not to cast lol chinese slingshot stress test with steel bat



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thought id put an end to the speculation ,at least as far as this model was concerned bent eared stainless(****) slingshot from extremedeal.questions were asked,is it cast?,is it stainless?,you be the judge.on a positive note,i will say that it took some punishment and i feel its more than adequate for target shooting in general.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep, looks like it is cast alloy as I believe stainless steel would have just bent. You dog did not look impressed with your testing lol


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

So in other words that one was a zinc one? Steel would bend but not break like that right?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats right ray,but as you saw,thats plenty strong enuff for shooting.i believe the tinker killdeer was zinc and is being used 50 yrs on


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh yes. I have one that was advertised as zinc and I shoot it all the time. I have faith it will not break.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

there u go mate,my argument is that theyre sold as ss,thas what takes the piss


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

High tensile steel do break usually under a sudden shock. There are different situation where a steel breaks without bending.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

fair comment jack,but this was a 6 dollar sling,highly doubt it was stainless,it just pains me the chinese slingshot makers as a whole,inc dankung,are allowed to tout there **** as stainless steel,change mods without tellin you and send you what ever they please it seems


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Well said.

Unfortunately, they are in a monopoly situation. They can have bad points but I'm afraid to say that Dankung is the only out there with a 'resonable' safety standard to put trust in.


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

I should have done a video of the one I broke, just put it in a bench vice and pulled a prong off with one hand.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Jimmy said:


> I should have done a video of the one I broke, just put it in a bench vice and pulled a prong off with one hand.


i believe thats called inconsistant materials,how dangerous is that!!!!!! you can see for urself,i proper went to town on that sling an yet u do it with one hand,ur either the hulk or i got a stronger one lol


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> I should have done a video of the one I broke, just put it in a bench vice and pulled a prong off with one hand.


i believe thats called inconsistant materials,how dangerous is that!!!!!! you can see for urself,i proper went to town on that sling an yet u do it with one hand,ur either the hulk or i got a stronger one lol
[/quote]
ill hold my hands up and say,natural fork,paul and myself must just be lucky with wot we purchsed


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It could still be SS, but not the stainless steel you think of when you hear the word. Ever heard of sintered stainless steel? Here is some info on it:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sintering
http://www.ssisintered.com/
http://www.innovativ...less-steel.html

Here is a comparison of 316L Sintered Steel vs Standard 316L:
http://www.matweb.co...0dc0afdc63a09c8
http://www.matweb.co...f8db6dc9933fe31

^^^ The key properties to look at are:
Tensile Strength, Ultimate
Tensile Strength, Yield
Modulus of Elasticity
Elongation at Break


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> High tensile steel do break usually under a sudden shock. There are different situation where a steel breaks without bending.


Is high tensile steel not different from stainless, in that it is more brittle ?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

If I remember correctly, sintered steel is powdered metalurgy.

They are used in gear, tool bit production, where a powder is compressed and heated in a furnace.

Very expensive stuff!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

A high tensile bar yield stress can vary fro 410-500Nmm-2. These steels are quite common in the construction industry as rebars.

As for stainless steel they can yield at higher strength.

I'll have to open my books or read online. I have to jog my mind as I did metalurgy years ago and it has evolved a lot nowadays.

Brittleness depends on a few factors, carbon content is one, work hardening is another, also heat threatment can be another factor


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good vid i like destruction


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey Marcus, that was fun to watch no matter what. Nice demonstration.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Where do you guys get the idea that it's EITHER cast OR stainless? These are not mutually exclusive as you imply. You can cast some kinds of stainless steel.

Since you said this was a $6 dollar slingshot, I assume that you did not buy this from www.dankung.com. They don't sell anything that inexpensive. So how can you cast doubt (pun intended!) on Dankung after smashing somebody ELSES product?

And "cast" does not mean "bad". The engine block on my car is cast and it has lasted a long long time. POOR castings with CHEAP metals can be fragile, but you can't draw conclusions about ALL castings or ALL alloys or ALL manufacturers based on a poorly made example.

I use "you" in the generic sense here - I am not pointing at one specific poster. There are some here, and in other threads, that have taken their amateur metallurgy silliness to some pretty wild extremes in their posts. We are talking slingshots here. They do not need to withstand a crash into the Earth's crust at the speed of light.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Haertig,

It is true we have mentioned Dankung but I don't think 'we' have associated Dankung.

There was a lot of questions asked about dealextreme slingshot, I think Marcus made it clear by doing this test.

RE: Danukung, we have stated facts that Dankung themselves gave us through email correspondance and info on their website.

You can treat 'us' as amateur , that is your right. But once a man told me, people can be called amateurs but once you have a piece of paper called a certificate to prove it that you have a level of understanding, this should be resonable enough mo make a claim.

He was a good man....

I can't speak for others but on my side I've a university degree in Stuctural Engineering with a postgraduate in Structural Engineering. I did cover a whole unit called 'Engineering Materials'.

As for my experience in Metalurgy, if I remember right, I've got a certificate from Cambridge, that was a long time ago.

Still an amateur I agree.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I still stand by that its zinc alloy but in my test it was strong enough for shooting,the point was some purchased these on the hope they were bent rod not cast.

Love the vid its nice to see destruction


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

haertig said:


> Where do you guys get the idea that it's EITHER cast OR stainless? These are not mutually exclusive as you imply. You can cast some kinds of stainless steel.
> 
> Since you said this was a $6 dollar slingshot, I assume that you did not buy this from www.dankung.com. They don't sell anything that inexpensive. So how can you cast doubt (pun intended!) on Dankung after smashing somebody ELSES product?
> 
> ...


well i dont know who mentioned this being associated with dankung in this vid????? i clearly state its a COPY of a dankung bent eared model.why are people annoyed?i see their annoyed because of the amount of dealers getting away with advertising wares as stainless steel when they are clearly not.the test was for this particular model from dealextreme,which you will find on here under chinese slingshots for less.as for the amateur tag,thats your right to call me and others who have an opinion that,as its my right to tell you to go remove the stick from your ass you uptight tosser,i dont particually give a toss what you think about what i did to a poor whikkle slingshot that was advertised as stainless steel.and is clearly not.lets hope the owner of dankung dosnt come to a sudden halt as your nose is liable to get stuck in his ass,but thats just the thoughts of an amateur of course,my opinion ,like you have yours.Before pushing your notions and insults on other people at least have the good sense to look,listen and take in the whole facts,which are this-dealextreme offered it as stainless steel,its clearly not.(oh and melchior started the deal extreme thread,is he an amateur too??)it was clearly stated it was a dankung copy,you must of missed that bit,i own 4 dankungs myself ,and have traded 2 on here,so if you want to see its a snipe at dankung thats your look out,while im at it ill state my opinion regarding dankung as it stands now,there quality has slipped,customer service is rubbish,people are getting good through the post different to what they have ordered,it seems dankung are doing whatever they feel like doing and **** the customer.these are my opinions,,you have yours

toodlepip

marcus sr


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol some people jump to the wrong conclusions







in fact people here were lead to believe it was BENT ROD stainless steel NOT zinc cast or even stainless cast key words BENT ROD!!. If I advertise wood slingshot you expect wood not cardboard cut out...simple as that


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

the person who started the chinese slingshots for less thread,does actually state this a dankung if you read the thread,as well as being a good guy and helpfull to people on this forum,he can hardly be called an amateur,not to mention he runs one of the most respected forums online,where as i can stating,just so people get the jist,this was a dankung copy


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh I hear you Marcus anyway for me I'm done with metal slingshots IMO its over hyped and I prefer G10 or wood in any case


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

that is some great test done by Marcus, to benefit members on this forum!

reminds me of the famous chinese stainless steel katana (look at left top corner = 440 stainless steel)






glad you are safe!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> that is some great test done by Marcus, to benefit members on this forum!
> 
> reminds me of the famous chinese stainless steel katana (look at left top corner = 440 stainless steel)
> 
> ...


hahahahahhahahaha


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Strikewzen I tried telling people here awhile back about slingshots being sold as stainless steel which turned out to be zinc,I even shot a scorpion Dankung copy.What I found was people running to defend the sellers telling me I would be stopping them from putting food on the table.

[edit] BTW that video is still there


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the video.

BTW, any plans to do destruction video on Martin's Bamboo Ergo


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Thanks for the video.
> 
> BTW, any plans to do destruction video on Martin's Bamboo Ergo


id rather cut off my penis with a rusty breadknife than do that irfan!!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Now I have to say not all cast stainless is all bad and the Chinese can to it very well








Gerber artifact cast stainless steel



















A Chinese made skull 300 grade stainless cast


















so there you go the Chinese can do it and do it well.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Marcus we need the bamboo test, we have to know if its cast bamboo


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Strikewzen I tried telling people here awhile back about slingshots being sold as stainless steel which turned out to be zinc,I even shot a scorpion Dankung copy.What I found was people running to defend the sellers telling me I would be stopping them from putting food on the table.


on behave of my bentley and mercedes driving chinese friends i would like to thank whoever defends our kung fu products
to express our thanks we will let you have a little america-town when we overrun LA and NY, thank you and herro


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> well i dont know who mentioned this being associated with dankung in this vid?????


You did, actually:



> ...it just pains me the chinese slingshot makers as a whole,*inc dankung*,are allowed to tout there **** as stainless steel...


I really don't have any problem with you testing slingshots. It's actually a good thing to expose the bad ones. But you are the one who lumped Dankung into the results of your test of a DealExtreme slingshot. You say you didn't, but the exact quote of your words above says you did.

THAT is what I take issue with. You are giving a false impression to new folks that Dankung is bad by associating them with your results in this way. I think you should instead test a slingshot from Dankung before lumping them together, unwarranted, with some other manufacturer just because they are both Chinese.And by the way, when I said _"I use "you" in the generic sense here - I am not pointing at one specific poster._ I meant it. I will not mention the group I was referring to as "you" in my earlier post. But you (as in "Marcus Sr") were not part of the group I was referring to. It is ironic that you (Marcus Sr) lashed out so violently, calling names and hurling insults and such, when you (Marcus Sr) were not even in the group I was referring to as "you".


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

the vid itself didnt mention dankung,the conversation that followed it did,and they are my opinions on dankung,you have yours.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

fair comment jack,but this was a 6 dollar sling,highly doubt it was stainless,it just pains me the chinese slingshot makers as a whole,inc dankung,are allowed to tout there **** as stainless steel,change mods without tellin you and send you what ever they please it seems

theres the whole posting you took your above snippets from nowhere is the vid mentioned.you want to carry on with this convo pm me


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Aren't we allowed our own opinions anymore? not here anyway it seems


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Opinions are the whole reason that forums like this exist.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Opinions are the whole reason that forums like this exist.


Well, that's YOUR opinion...

hee-hee-hee : )


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> Opinions are the whole reason that forums like this exist.


Well all I'll say is: some opinions are attacked more than others IMHO which is why its best to get a second opinion before posting IMO


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

NightKnight said:


>


Just "refreshed" (smell better now) - will edit this and seeeeee what happens.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

THWACK! said:


>


Just "refreshed" (smell better now) - will edit this and seeeeee what happens.[/quote]

Looking at this post again, it DIDN'T edit the word seeeeee. So, there's a problem.

Please Poppa, make it go bye-bye : ( I is scared.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> Opinions are the whole reason that forums like this exist.


Also "smart A***" if I ask a question is that an opinion?
















Now I know your reply will be an opinion,smarty pants


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Opinions are the whole reason that forums like this exist.


Well all I'll say is: some opinions are attacked more than others IMHO which is why its best to get a second opinion before posting IMO







[/quote]

Darn funny signature! Really like it! In my opinion, almost as funny as mine. But I'll get a second opinion...

: ) : )


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> Opinions are the whole reason that forums like this exist.


Well all I'll say is: some opinions are attacked more than others IMHO which is why its best to get a second opinion before posting IMO







[/quote]

Darn funny signature! Really like it! In my opinion, almost as funny as mine. But I'll get a second opinion...

: ) : )
[/quote]
I've used it for years and I appreciate your opinion


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Opinions are the whole reason that forums like this exist.


Well all I'll say is: some opinions are attacked more than others IMHO which is why its best to get a second opinion before posting IMO







[/quote]

Darn funny signature! Really like it! In my opinion, almost as funny as mine. But I'll get a second opinion...

: ) : )
[/quote]
I've used it for years and I appreciate your opinion







[/quote]

There ya go, another gentleman in our midst!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

BTW yes I tried stand up comedy but man all those people laughing at me made me so angry


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Agreed, can't stand those sitting ovations!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> Opinions are the whole reason that forums like this exist.


Well all I'll say is: some opinions are attacked more than others IMHO which is why its best to get a second opinion before posting IMO







[/quote]

Darn funny signature! Really like it! In my opinion, almost as funny as mine. But I'll get a second opinion...

: ) : )
[/quote]
I've used it for years and I appreciate your opinion







[/quote]

There ya go, another gentleman in our midst!
[/quote]
Tis true


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Opinions are the whole reason that forums like this exist.


Well all I'll say is: some opinions are attacked more than others IMHO which is why its best to get a second opinion before posting IMO







[/quote]

Where did you pugil?

Darn funny signature! Really like it! In my opinion, almost as funny as mine. But I'll get a second opinion...

: ) : )
[/quote]
I've used it for years and I appreciate your opinion







[/quote]

There ya go, another gentleman in our midst!
[/quote]
Tis true well now at least,I've retired as a pugilist,some so I'm told are happy for that fact







[/quote]


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Think my question got lost -

Where did you pugil?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> Think my question got lost -
> 
> Where did you pugil?


[edit] too much info


----------

